# Where are you skiing this weekend? Feb 9-10, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Jan 28, 2013)

_Zermatt, Switzerland_ (2/10-2/15)

I know most of you will be up at the Loaf for the Alpine Zone Summit but if anyone else happens to be Skiing the Swiss Alps with Penny  Pitou I'll see you there.  As usual I'll be with her Off Piste Guide for  5 of the 6 days.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jack Frost or camelback Saturday up in air Sunday because of Super Bowl.  Anyone around pocs this weekend hit me up.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheese said:


> _Zermatt, Switzerland_ (2/10-2/15)
> 
> I know most of you will be up at the Loaf for the Alpine Zone Summit but if anyone else happens to be Skiing the Swiss Alps with Penny Pitou I'll see you there. As usual I'll be with her Off Piste Guide for 5 of the 6 days.



You really suck and yes, I am jealous.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

Loaf


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 28, 2013)

Burning a Waterville voucher on Sunday myself.


----------



## Terry (Jan 29, 2013)

The Loaf!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2013)

Hunter friday..platt saturday..K sunday


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 7, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Hunter friday..platt saturday..K sunday



Nice!!  Camelback Saturday and somewhere Sunday.  Wish I could talk someone into heading up north sigh......


----------

